# My little guide to happiness and escaping depression



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

First of all you gonna see whats causing the depression and either-
A. Elimate it. (dont be scared to ask people for help with this)
B. Ignore it. (for example if you get depressed by watching the news dont watch it)

Then you gota be happy, Comedy is great for this.

Watch some comedy tv, go to the funny section of the website, get some friends round while your doing this, play cards see a movie. Being around people and laughing with them is what makes everyone happy the most.

Never look back. Always look into the future and how happy you can be and not how unhappy you can be.

Remember, eveyone loves you!, If you carnt find someone to love you, i love you! and if my love isnt enough jesus loves you! and if your not religous- go to church!, those priests will certainly love you! (i advice you dont see a priest alone if your a boy under the age of 16, can be dangerous...

I know i carnt make all depressed people happy, but im sure ass hell gonna try! If you wana talk about somthing just pm me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

> i advice you dont see a priest alone if your a boy under the age of 16, can be dangerous...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hahaha.
This is was so funny you just lifted my depression.

Well, actually its not funny cuz its the truth. Stupid priests.


----------

